# king of bad lighting



## urameatball (Aug 28, 2003)

After soooo much experimenting with creating a white background without spending perhaps thousands of dollars on artificial lighting, I think this one takes the cake.

All my pics are taken with a pure whitebackground because that's what I need to have.  Anyway, here's how some of my backgrounds turned out:


----------



## Dew (Aug 28, 2003)

thats a pretty decent shot ... it would take less than 4 mins in photoshop to fix


----------



## ChristopherGrant (Sep 3, 2003)

What kind of camera and setups are you using?  I can say I've had a somewhat similar experience but with a single muave colored background (was experimenting).  Near the bottom there was this unexplained lighter color that blended about half way up the image into the original intended muave.  After much fidgeting and head scratching I reset the color balance to full manual (ktemp scale) and the problem was resolved.  I can only surmise that 'auto' for color casts on some cameras  may be picking up things the eye can't and trying to adjust them through metering.  Though I really don't know, just a wild guess.

Fix it in your photo editing program of choice, as per above, it takes in most only a few minutes.


----------

